# Messi rinnova fino al 2018



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo As, Messi giovedì formalizzerà il prolungamento fino al 2018 del contratto che lo lega al Barcellona.


7 febbraio 
Ufficiale il rinnovo di Messi fino al 2018.


----------



## rossovero (5 Febbraio 2013)

Non credo che lascerà mai il Badalona


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (5 Febbraio 2013)

Dove trova ancora stimoli lo sa solo lui.. va bene la famiglia, va bene il barca, ma misurarsi con qualcosa di diverso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me dal 2015 in poi ci sarà possibilità che vada al Napoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me dal 2015 in poi ci sarà possibilità che vada al Napoli.



scherzi vero?? cioè lascia il Barca per il Napoli?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> scherzi vero?? cioè lascia il Barca per il Napoli?


Per credenze mistiche dico che andrà al Napoli.

In b4 shitstorm


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per credenze mistiche dico che andrà al Napoli.
> 
> In b4 shitstorm



secondo me sei napoletano...secondo me se lascierà il Barca andrà al Bayern dal suo Pep...anche li farà minimo 30-35 gol a Campionato con l'opportunità di vincere tutto un altra volta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> secondo me sei napoletano...secondo me se lascierà il Barca andrà al Bayern dal suo Pep...anche li farà minimo 30-35 gol a Campionato con l'opportunità di vincere tutto un altra volta


Sono napoletano di nascita, non di fede calcistica  secondo me finirà come con Maradona: esordio contro l'Ungheria e trasferimento al Napoli.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me dal 2015 in poi ci sarà possibilità che vada al Napoli.



.....con Maradona in panchina....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono napoletano di nascita, non di fede calcistica  secondo me finirà come con Maradona: esordio contro l'Ungheria e trasferimento al Napoli.



ah ecco perchè...no Messi è furbo andrà in una squadra super organizzata piena di campioni...per me dopo i Mondiali potrebbe veramente lasciare il Barca per il Bayern


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah ecco perchè...no Messi è furbo andrà in una squadra super organizzata piena di campioni...per me dopo i Mondiali potrebbe veramente lasciare il Barca per il Bayern


Non ci sono spiegazioni razionali, né fonti che mi portano a dire ciò. Lo dico così, a sensazione


----------



## Livestrong (6 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me dal 2015 in poi ci sarà possibilità che vada al Napoli.



Eccola... La boiata del giorno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eccola... La boiata del giorno


Ma io me l'aspettavo queste reazioni, mi venererete come vate tra qualche anno


----------



## Livestrong (6 Febbraio 2013)

Al massimo come vatte... Vatte fan...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Al massimo come vatte... Vatte fan...


Messi al Napoli e Napoli campione d'Italia


----------



## pennyhill (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ufficiale il rinnovo di Messi fino al 2018.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2013)

Si sanno le cifre?


----------



## Miro (7 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io me l'aspettavo queste reazioni, mi venererete come vate tra qualche anno



Al massimo vate cocc'


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Al massimo vate cocc'


Fine, devo ammetterlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2013)

la clausola è di 250 Milioni


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la clausola è di 250 Milioni




.....stanno decisamente esagerando.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....stanno decisamente esagerando.



a Studio Sport dicevano che prenderà 16 milioni all'anno compresi i diritti di immagine e altre cose...Messi ha detto che in Europa non andrà in nessun altra squadra...ci credo poco per me finirà al Bayern


----------



## sheva90 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Rimarrà a vita nel Barca, scontato.
Ed è giusto cosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....stanno decisamente esagerando.


Quella di Cr7,se non vado errato,ammonta a 1mld di euro.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a Studio Sport dicevano che prenderà 16 milioni all'anno compresi i diritti di immagine e altre cose...Messi ha detto che in Europa non andrà in nessun altra squadra...ci credo poco per me finirà al Bayern



.....comunque guadagna di più Veronica Lario....


----------

